# General > Photography >  Monday Nights Invasion of Scrabster Harbour

## North Light

Like a swarm of locusts, oh alright a very small swarm of locusts, Thurso Camera Club used Scrabster Harbour for a evening of night photography, the weather was fortunately kind to us, not too cold, little wind and dry, what more could we have asked for,


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4287869589/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4286472700/

----------


## North Light

And two more.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_l...10270/sizes/m/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4286472456/

Hopefully some of the other photographers present will add to this thread.

Some by Rheghead can be found here http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...t=52034&page=2

----------


## Deemac

I was one of the locusts! Here are a few of my efforts.

#1.


#2.


#3.

----------


## dragonfly

not fair!!!  so wanted to go but had to stay celebrate Abby's 18th birthday instead

lovely photos both

----------


## Kenn

Great shots, particularly like No.3 Deemac, great reflections.

----------


## upolian

> I was one of the locusts! Here are a few of my efforts.
> 
> #1.
> 
> 
> #2.
> 
> 
> #3.


stunning photos there!!!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Lovely shots guys, really sorry I couldn't make it :-(

----------


## silversurfer

I was another one clogging up the harbour - we very lucky to get such a good night to practice what we were taught by Martina.





The red and white streaks and lights on this final one was actually the Boy Shane leaving port - oh how I wish they had more lights on!

----------


## wicker05

Great shots everyone  :Smile:

----------


## futurelegends

There was a real buzz in Scrabster - Thanks Martina for the tips and the inspiration.

----------


## Moira

Fabulous photos everyone. 

You're recording yet another chapter in the demise of the fishing industry in Caithness. 

Is anyone free to photograph some of the Crabbers on a Monday morning, really early?

----------


## Raven

Well done to everyone who came along and enjoyed themself! I hope a few tips have brushed off!

----------


## North Light

Good to see so many others efforts from the night, and the quality of work produced, and of course thanks to Martina for her valuable instruction and advice.

NL

----------


## Sporran

I've thoroughly enjoyed looking at all the lovely photos on this thread! Well done, everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## eddiston

My first attempt of Scrabster at night and only my 4th attempt at night photography - another learning curve to climb!

----------


## Sporran

All three photos are excellent, eddiston!  :Smile:

----------


## Boozeburglar

I would expect more stylistic variation, so I assume the  intention was to practise something limited so you could compare results?

----------


## futurelegends

> I would expect more stylistic variation, so I assume the  intention was to practise something limited so you could compare results?


If you had been following the 'Thurso Camera Club Season 2009 - 2010' String on this section of the forum you may have noticed that the outing followed a theory session at the club meeting.

----------


## kas

Love all the shots everyone, especially eddistons black and white shot. I deleted everything when I got home and am so glad I did now I have seen everyone elses efforts.

----------


## Rheghead

The fireflies were out on Monday as well.  ::

----------

